

Tell HN: First sale (I hope it was the hardest) - benedwards

I quietly launched Swappa, a marketplace for used Android devices, about a month ago. A buyer and seller connected for the very first sale this afternoon... a used Motorola Droid now has a new home thanks to Swappa.<p>(I really hope the first sale was the hardest.)<p>Thanks, HN. I've learned a lot here.
======
david_shaw
After reading about your successful Reddit ad campaign, I feel a little
attached to the project--congrats on your first sale! I hope it's the first of
many, many more to come.

~~~
benedwards
Thanks, me too!

------
mattcofer
Great site -- my G1 just sold on your site. The selling process was very easy.
I am impressed. Hope the sells continue for you.

------
rkudeshi
I know how you feel: I'm still waiting for that first sale. Congratulations!

